

Parachute: Simple mass web deployment - brockf
http://www.parachutedrop.com

======
lux
This looks great! Not all software can be delivered entirely SaaS style, and
I've personally ran into hitches with git-based auto-updating of controlled
deployments myself. Will take a closer look at this as soon as I have time,
thanks! :)

------
brockf
I built this system to keep all the users running our new web framework up-to-
date with the latest release. It's made being a beta tester better for my
clients because I'm able to send out patches at any moment and keep everyone
entirely up to date. It also saves hours and hours of my time in trying to
manage all the different app deployments I have across multiple client
websites. It's like SAAS but done remotely.

So, I decided to built a better interface for it and open it up for the
public. The public site didn't take long as all of the ecommerce/account
management/subscriptions functionality is built into my flagship product.

~~~
proee
Looks nice, how long has this been in development for?

~~~
brockf
Been using it internally for a few months. Turning it into a public web app
took a few days, as it was built from the get-go for multiple users and secure
independent storages, etc.

------
lux
What happens in a scenario where a file that was managed as part of a
Parachute deployment is modified directly, and Parachute attempts to deploy a
new version of it? I guess I'm asking how potential conflicts are handled. I
looked around the help but haven't had a chance to try it out yet.

~~~
brockf
If a file is modified at a dropzone, it will be overwritten with the latest
release (if that file is modified in the package). So, if I have an index.php
file that is never updated, then a dropzone modification of index.php will
live forever because a new index.php will not be uploaded. Otherwise, if the
index.php in the package is updated, it will be overwritten.

------
joelhaasnoot
This looks cool, but doesn't do much to automate my process(es). It doesn't
support import from source code control, like Git, and doesn't support
SSH/SFTP for secure deployments...

~~~
brockf
Git/SVN imports, and SFTP are the top 2 features on the roadmap.

------
nopal
Small grammatical nit: setup should be set up.

~~~
brockf
Thanks - fixed :)

